# New Yorker Checking in



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to BeeSource Hanz !!


----------



## paddab (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Hanz , 
fellow Long Islander here,My wife and I also have 2 hives, and first year beekeepers and looking forward to having several more this year..


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Glad you and your bees are surviving the unbelievable weather!


----------



## Hanz (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you for the welcomes.

I appreciate it.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Hanz! I'm going through my first winter as well. Good luck to you.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome. Must not be as cold in long island as it is in Albany. Bees wouldnt dare fly in these temps


----------



## Hanz (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks guys and gals for the well wishes.

Yesterday was around 40*F so I got some feed patties ready to pop in the two, first year hives. I was pleased to see bees flying by both of them and some ladies out on the porch enjoying the sunshine. They aren't foraging just buzzing close to the hives themselves. I opened them up and found both hives hadn't finished the patties I gave them in early December. I gave each hive two more and closed them back up. I couldn't access my tools and bee suit (shed doors iced over and frozen) so I was nervous about getting it done. Thankfully, I wasn't stung.

I also ordered nucs and hives to start three colonies this year. I'm Hoping they do at least as well as the pair I currently have did. I'm also hoping the established pair really fill out and have a good harvest during the flow. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Hanz (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi from up north of Albany - with 17 below is a.m..

Good for you to have your hives surrounded with hay bales. As we come out of winter be sure you have mouse guards on the entrances because you may have mice (voles, and shrews, too) living under the bales, and looking for fresh chow.

Enj.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool video Hanz. Definitely not that warm here as enj points out. Hey this brings to mind. I know an amish guy that builds insulated telescoping covers. Hit me up if you want some for your hives. I can certainly show you where he lives so you can buy some from him.


----------



## Hanz (Feb 18, 2015)

The hay bales were my Sweetheart's idea. She placed them on the North side of the hives to stop the North Wind. I imagine they also help insulate the hives some. I do have some mouse guard/entrance reducers I bought from betterbee.com on them and ordered the same item for the hives we will be starting this year.

Thanks for the offer BMAC. I don't know if I need them but I'll keep it in mind. So far the bees are OK without out them /knocks wood/. We thankfully have milder weather here on the island when compared to Albany, but it has been a cold winter so far. I'm sure I'm not alone when I say I'm looking forward to Spring.


----------



## Hanz (Feb 18, 2015)

The hay bales were my Sweetheart's idea. She placed them on the North side of the hives to stop the North Wind. I imagine they also help insulate the hives some. I do have some mouse guard/entrance reducers I bought from betterbee.com on them and ordered the same item for the hives we will be starting this year.

Thanks for the offer BMAC. I don't know if I need them but I'll keep it in mind. So far the bees are OK without out them /knocks wood/. We thankfully have milder weather here on the island when compared to Albany, but it has been a cold winter so far. I'm sure I'm not alone when I say I'm looking forward to Spring.


----------

